# Our First Whelping Box



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

We build our first whelping box for Ginger and I have been sleeping in it with her for the past week, hopefully her pups will come out this weekend and this madness can stop, my back aches! It will also be my very first litter so I am super psyched. I hope you guys like the box, Ginger likes it alot... might even let her use that instead of her crate when I am gone. She does really well in it, no accidents and doesn't chew anything but her bones... plus by now my smell is all over the towels and covers that I put in it lol. It might not look it but the box is 6' x 4' so I could actually sleep in there with my wife and Ginger and still have room lol.

Sorry bout the huge pics lol..


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know anything about whelping boxes, but that looks pretty nice. Just curious since you said this was your first litter, was it planned or are you embarking on being a breeder? Either way, good luck with the litter and hope they all find good homes.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I don't know anything about whelping boxes, but that looks pretty nice. Just curious since you said this was your first litter, was it planned or are you embarking on being a breeder? Either way, good luck with the litter and hope they all find good homes.


I have been planning on being a bully breeder for the past 3 years now. This breeding was very much planned lol. I bred her to an ABKC Champion dog in Atlanta and I am in Canada lol.... No accidents there lol. I'm glad you like my box bro, we worked real hard on it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is a sweet box. I have never had a box for my pups, but Next couple years I will def have to add one here lol. Def a great way to easy contain and clean for them.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice box! I'd like one like that if I could get it to fold up so I could put it away when it's not needed.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> I have been planning on being a bully breeder for the past 3 years now. This breeding was very much planned lol. I bred her to an ABKC Champion dog in Atlanta and I am in Canada lol.... No accidents there lol. I'm glad you like my box bro, we worked real hard on it.


Well, good luck to you! Nice to see that it sounds like you put some time, effort and research into it before jumping in. :clap:


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Who'd you use for stud kev?
Awesome box also bro!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> That is a sweet box. I have never had a box for my pups, but Next couple years I will def have to add one here lol. *Def a great way to easy contain and clean for them*.


That's what I was thinking. Gotta make life a lot easier with something like that!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Aimee it could probably be somewhat folded up with the use of hinges...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Quite the handyman :thumbsup: no offense if you're fully experienced with that kind of stuff. You're spoiling your dog hahahaha.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. If you want a foldable box, I know a guy who makes them for about 250$ but if your not in his area, the shipping alone will cost more. http://phatboykennels.webs.com/whelpingboxes.htm


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

I didn't wanna post it because I didnt want it to feel like I was advertising, but since you asked, I used ABKC CH Rocky.

















I am very excited to see the pups come out. Theres only 2 tho and they already had been reserved before the breeding was done. It is quite easy to clean indeed but it does not fold, it has to be taken down but I dont think I will, my girl Ginger likes it too much.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> I am very excited to see the pups come out. *Theres only 2 tho and they already had been reserved before the breeding was done.* It is quite easy to clean indeed but it does not fold, it has to be taken down but I dont think I will, my girl Ginger likes it too much.


:clap::clap::clap:That's refreshing to see around here for a change!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think they are going to be some great looking bullies  Can't wait to see them. We haven't had anyone have puppies since Lisa had Xenas litter! We are due for puppies


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats awesome man...gonna be some clean lil bullies...who is Rocky owned by...if you don't mind me asking...I am not familiar with him...very nice!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! Im hoping to keep a male out of it hopefully there is one. Ginger is showing signs that she might have them by tonight or tomorrow morning, could be a false alert tho. Fingers are crossed. This is her second litter (she had her first one with her previous owner) and if they look anything like her first puppies I will be super happy!!!


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocky is owned by DJ at http://www.mobettabluepits.com. Thanks bro, Im glad you like my breeding! My buddy owns Rocky's sister, a Rocky son, a Rocky daughter and used to own a Rocky niece off of his sister that he owns. When I saw these dogs I knew what I had to do lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

How old is Ginger?


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Gonna be 3 in 2 months bro.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

awesome box!  I hope u have also done ur research on labor and stuff  good luck to ginger  and u of course lol


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you ashes! I have done my research and my wife is also gonna be a veterinarian technician in 6 months so we make a good team as far as experience goes, we teach other.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

looks like a well thought out and well built box best of luck with the pups


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

thx Jayhawk! glad u like it!


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not much of a bullie fan but they do make extemely cute pups so be sure to post up some pics when they arrive


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome work, Kevin! Ginger is a spoiled little girl! You definitely doing things right 
Give her kisses and bit her nose for me.


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

those pup are going to be adorable!! That box is done nice too


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

Thx jayhawk, ill make sure to share the pics n videos!
Thx pitbullmama! Gotta do things the right way or not at all for sure! I wont bite ginger tho she says YOU DO IT!
Thx moose7!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Love the whelp box. how much did that run you if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

cost me about 250 for all the material... building it ourselves was hard work but it was done in about 8 hours of work. glad u like it!


----------

